# Breeding S. geryi



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I've incorporated some information on this page to help in breeding S. geryi. Good luck to those that have success!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Thanks Frank


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

very interesting. thanks for the info


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Thanks Frank


 You going to give it a try Craig?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Frank
> ...


 Maybe , with a Bunch of Franks Help







, Naw seriously , I dont think I have a shot at it ....Not smart enough







Nor do I think I have a male and Female


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

thanks Frank


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

you are the info god


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Keep checking back on this page and S. maculatus. I'm updating material all week long until Monday. More was added in S. maculatus in my section (the red box). If you are going to attempt to breed this fish every bit helps.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Good stuff!!!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Thanks Jonas, time permitting over the next few months through January 05, I'm going to be laying out ground work for all the species so that you all can have a starting place on what is needed. Ultimately, it is up to the fish, but we have a lot of smart people here and some that are already proven they have the patience to work with these fishes. Good luck to everyone and I hope that we get good news through PFURY if these starting points are of any use.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Great info. I hope it helps someone out :nod:


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

For all intents and purposes; piraya, nattereri and cariba are done as far as breeding info goes. May add more later as new data is received.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

hastatus said:


> For all intents and purposes; piraya, nattereri and cariba are done as far as breeding info goes. May add more later as new data is received.


 Im there


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> MR HARLEY Posted on Oct 15 2004, 06:26 PM
> 
> Im there


Why doesn't that surprize me.


----------



## 1piranhaman (Apr 21, 2004)

hastatus said:


> For all intents and purposes; piraya, nattereri and cariba are done as far as breeding info goes. May add more later as new data is received.


 so piraya and ternetzi has been bred in captivity? or is it yet to be done. (ternetzi/nattereri varient.)


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam that breeding sounds diffucult


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

1piranhaman said:


> hastatus said:
> 
> 
> > For all intents and purposes; piraya, nattereri and cariba are done as far as breeding info goes. May add more later as new data is received.
> ...


 Terns have been bred in captivity for a while. Piraya, I believe, was only bred in captivity in Brazil.


----------

